# Toby's Medical History Files



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The veterinary hospital clinic we use had some personnel changes. One of Toby's vets left and started her own clinic, with special emphasis on alternative therapies, such as acupuncture, acupuncture, laser therapy, and physical rehabilitation. She loves diagnosing and treating geriatric dogs with issues that others have given up on, consulting with other specialists to come up with a treatment plan. She has a very nice rehab facility with one of two underwater treadmills in Dallas County and a nice land treadmill, plus some other things. She also has state of the art dental cleaning equipment and digital xray equipment. I was impressed when we toured her facility. While we will continue to use our old clinic, due to it's close proximity to our home, we will also be using the new facility for Toby's eye acupuncture and aquapuncture and as a back up clinic should we need a second opinion or experience an emergency. The office staff sent our regular clinic a request to print out Toby's complete medical history. I didn't realize they were going to do this. Yesterday I got a call from our vet clinic telling me about this and then the receptionist told me that the file was a little *heavy*. She asked if I would mind picking it up and taking responsibility for getting it to the second clinic. I said no problem and went to pick it up.... This is what greeted me! 










I think we probably paid one of the clinic owner's child's private school tuition until they graduate! Toby is 9 years, 5 months of age and we hope to keep that file from getting too much bigger through good health for years to come!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Well that looks to be about the average thickness of the folders I have for Deardra and Tucker.

I was in the office once and someone mentioned how we could easily wallpaper a room (or perhaps the whole house) with this stuff.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It's 278 pages............


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, that's quite the file!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Did they ask you for $$ for the ream of paper they used?? LOL


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick's was over 300 pages for a period of close to 14 yrs.
The vet that sent him to the bridge copied his file on a disk for me.
Much more practical and easier. Probably saved a tree too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just scanned it into my computer as well. You never know when it will be handy.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow!! That IS amazing!


----------

